# Dauphin Island gigging trip



## feebleoldman

I have planned a trip to Dauphin Island during the second week in April to introduce my Grand-son to the joys of flounder gigging. If anyone in the area can tell me a good place to wade or would like to come along just leave a note to let me know. always glad to have some company. 
Thanks ahead of time


----------



## overkill

Wade along the shoreline in front of the Country Club. 
East and West of the C.C. normally is productive. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Rat

You might also want to look around the pier(if you call it that)/sand island... By then the flatfish should be there.... west end flats should also be producing


----------



## feebleoldman

Thanks for the Information. Reservations on the Island have been locked down for April 14-17. Just pray the weather cooperates. If you happen to see an old man wading the area late at night don't shoot him. He's harmless.


----------



## feebleoldman

*less than 2 weeks to wait*

I feel like a kid waiting for Santa. Storming Like all get out at the moment. Please let it clear and have a light north westerly for those few days. going to take the Grand kids gigging and show them all the wonderful sea life that you only see at night. Will be fun.


----------



## overkill

The good thing about Dauphin Island is normally you can work the North or the South of the Island....depending on wind conditions. Think positive - winds will be variable 3 mph...no more.


----------



## ashcreek

I miss the days of driving to the west end and having camp fires and fishing the point. We had some good nights out there. These days you damn near get arrested for trying to walk down there.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag

Anyone done anything on the island lately? I'm thinking of heading down there tonight for the first time gigging but don't want to take the boat since we'll be going out in it tomorrow after a little league game. 

Anyone have any luck just walking the shore out there? Where should we try? West end by Katrina Cut or East end by where they have those jetties coming out?

I have had decent luck fishing for them here in Mobile by rod n reel, but haven't gigged since back when I lived in Panama City. 

Also, what are your thoughts on soft shelling this year? Anyone gone and are they safe to eat you think?


----------



## Rook

Planning on going tonight and have full intentions of keeping my eye open for some softshells. Havent heard any reports yet but never hurts to look. Good luck at the island tonight, Im sure you will have ALOT of company. As for spots, I say, if I can see bottom, its a good spot to gig a fish.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag

Where ya from and where do you usually go? 

As far as softshelling, before the spill i was slaying em just north of dog river bridge, but haven't gone since the spill so not sure if they are there any more.

Oh yeah, it's my bday tomorrow, so I hope to get pretty lucky...


----------



## Rook

I really havent decided where I am going tonight, depends on what this ever changing wind does.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag

Wow, this is one heck of a thunderstorm right now...looks like it may be killing my trip. Well, hopefully it gets over with so we can hit it fishing tomorrow.


----------



## Faithnfishin

What is the story on softshells, are they more abundant at a certain time of the year? I usually fish Choctawhatchee Bay out of Ft Walton.


----------

